# Anticoagulation Clinic



## ruthan (Nov 16, 2010)

Good morning fellow coders,
I am in need of some help.  Our hospital is going to start a Anticoag. Clinic in December where they will draw for there PT and do any medication adjustment based on the Physician's response to the results.

Currently these patient's are being drawn in our lab and we are using the V58.83 (Encounter for therap. drug monitoring), V58.61 (long-term use of anticoagulants) and then there dx. ie. A-fib or DVT.

With this clinic am I going to following the same coding guidelines as they are being tested for the monitoring of the anticoagulant....or should I just use why they are getting the anticoagulant first then use the V codes?  Are there any hard-copy rules on this?
Any suggestions anyone has will be helpful.


----------



## kbartrom (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello ruthan - I realize this AAPC forum post is nearly 2 years old.  I have a client who is interested in starting an anticoag clinic.  Are there any insights you can share?


----------



## jbrightw (Aug 27, 2012)

All ACOG visits can be coded V58.83 followed with V58.61 and no need to code the underlying condition. These two codes are enough and V58.83 should be the Pdx.

Brightwin


----------

